# some steel from the conny



## jimbob44 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is some fish porn for those that need a fix please be patient this ismy first time posting pics.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Now that is what I call a ROE WAGON. Nice fish man!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fatty.....that looks like a channel cat in full spawn

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

VERY NICE................... Roe wagon for sure............


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's a well-fed fish!

Nice.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Fat fish......congrats


----------

